
C64 Yourself: Browser-based image converter to C64 color palette - erickhill
http://c64.superdefault.com/
======
yalue
Have you considered adding the ability to use dithering on this site? I made a
similar tool a while back (to convert an image to an arbitrary color palette),
and one of the main things I learned was how powerful dithering can be.

For example, here are two images I created using my old tool to convert an
image to the C64 color palette. Unlike the website, my tool isn't currently
capable of doing the double-wide horizontal pixels, but it still illustrates
the effect I think:

Without dithering: [http://imgur.com/nQL0y6i](http://imgur.com/nQL0y6i) With
dithering: [http://imgur.com/jfwUgnC](http://imgur.com/jfwUgnC)

If you're interested, Wikipedia has a great example (with code) of the Floyd-
Steinberg dithering algorithm, for example:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floyd%E2%80%93Steinberg_dither...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floyd%E2%80%93Steinberg_dithering),
which I imagine wouldn't be too hard to integrate into your site.

------
cgrf
What a great idea! I would love to see a "save AS disk" option that would let
you download a D64 disk image containing the rendered graphics in some
appropriate format like KoalaPainter or Amica Paint.

~~~
erickhill
There are some good cross-dev C64 graphics editors out there on the PC - I
think most of them will let you import pictures, convert them, then save as
PRG (etc) executables you can run on a real C64.

PC:

\- Timanthes:
[http://csdb.dk/release/?id=75871](http://csdb.dk/release/?id=75871)

\- MultiPaint:
[http://csdb.dk/release/?id=156376](http://csdb.dk/release/?id=156376)

\- ProjectOne:
[http://csdb.dk/release/?id=86776](http://csdb.dk/release/?id=86776)

\- PixCen:
[http://csdb.dk/release/?id=149752](http://csdb.dk/release/?id=149752)

OSX:

\- [http://csdb.dk/release/?id=156376](http://csdb.dk/release/?id=156376)

------
bump-ladel
There is also Retrospecs, an iOS app, that can simulate many retro computing
looks. It's a lot of fun.

[http://8bitartwork.co.uk](http://8bitartwork.co.uk)

------
knlje
Would love to try this but limiting the upload to drag and drop makes it hard
for me. Not everyone uses Windows or Mac you know. Is there any way to upload
stuff to these without having graphical file manager?

~~~
digi_owl
welcome to the app-ification of the web...

~~~
throwanem
Not the problem here. A file input control would do the same job and be usable
on mobile devices; this isn't "web apps lol", it's a straightforward UI design
error.

------
sjclemmy
As a ZX Spectrum user I was always jealous of the C64 colour palette. It had a
single colour per pixel vs the ZX Spectrum's 1 colour per 8x8 pixel.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZX_Spectrum_graphic_modes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZX_Spectrum_graphic_modes)

~~~
egypturnash
The c64's bitmap mode could either be 320x200 with color allocated in an 8x8
grid, much like the Speccy, or 160*200 with three selectable colors per 3x8
block, plus one background color shared across the whole screen.

It did, however, also have sprites, which could float over or under the main
screen.

(If you're willing to dedicate pretty much all of the CPU time to flipping
stuff around while the video chip is rendering the screen, you can have finer-
grained color selections on the c64, but that's mostly the domain of demos.)

------
franze
here is the same concept, but i use vegetables instead of the c64 color
palette [http://veganizer.veganblatt.com/](http://veganizer.veganblatt.com/)
never bother to publish or promote it somewhere, should work on mobile,
creates huge images.

~~~
franze
it's MIT, most of the magic happens here
[https://github.com/franzenzenhofer/veganizer2/blob/master/js...](https://github.com/franzenzenhofer/veganizer2/blob/master/js/veganizer2.coffee)

------
snvzz
Not having an alternative method using a file selection dialog is extremely
annoying on some platforms.

------
steanne
does this include the ones made by color switching?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13935590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13935590)

~~~
andai
Unfortunately, no. But thanks for sharing that, that's really cool!

------
errozero
Cool! I've got an urge to go out and take some photos, run them through this
and create a retro adventure game.

Do you think it would be possible to do the image conversion in Javascript so
it does not need to be uploaded to the server?

~~~
windows3095
The "C64ication" (if that's what you mean by conversion) actually happens
purely in JavaScript - if I understand the source correctly, the image is only
_resized_ on the server.. but the whole shebang can be done client-side.

Yep. Would be awesome if the author(s) released this as a MIT licensed JS lib.
Would love to use and credit it myself! :-)

------
ungzd
Does it limit character cell (8x8) to 2 (or 4?) colors?

------
some1else
Needs upload button (viewing on tablet)

------
AnthonBerg
That name is so, so good.

------
kevinwang
ok dis hard

